# Miss Hong Kong 1999 - Sonija Kwok Sin-Nei



## hkdigit (Jul 16, 2007)

#1




#2




From  Sonija Kwok Sin-Nei / Hong Kong Digital Vision


----------



## cumi (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, she is very nice!


----------



## skieur (Jul 19, 2007)

Some postprocessing is still needed to brighten the area around the eyes...to give them more colour and punch.

skieur


----------

